# Need help ID'ing this plant.



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I need help identifying this plant that I purchased as part of an assortment about a month ago. It comes from a bulb and I noticed it a couple of weeks ago that a plant came out. The other bulb hasn't sprout anything yet. These past 2 weeks, this plant has grown incredibly big. One of the leaves is about 6-8 inches longs and it doesn't stop growing. I would like to know what plant this is and how do I trim it? Thanks for the help. Here are the pics.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

The plant you have is Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri). This plant does not like to be moved. it likes a nutritious bottom and CO2.

Do Not allow the leaves to touch the water surface because it will form floating leaves. If you have the right light you can cut the long leaves and let the plant form smaller leaves.
Wish you luck with your new plant.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help...as far as trimming, do I cut at the base of the leaf or by the root? one of the leaves is about to break the surface so I'll cut it but I want to make sure I do it correctly. Also, do I just throw away the trimmings?


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

You can cut anywere but the best will be near the root. Anyway if you cut near the leaves it will not very nice. Yes you just throw the leaves (or make art with them).

More info in APC Plantfinder
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=47&category=genus&spec=Nymphaea


----------

